
Welcome to the AI Conspiracy: The ‘Canadian Mafia’ (2015) - kercker
http://recode.net/2015/07/15/ai-conspiracy-the-scientists-behind-deep-learning/
======
sbpayne
In before Shcmidhuber gets pissed he wasn't mentioned.

Edit: To be clear, I mean as one of the people who kept deep learning alive --
as a part of this "trio".

~~~
atomic77
From TFA:

> Juergen Schmidhuber, a Swiss AI researcher, is also credited for trumpeting
> deep learning methods through its dark period. Several DeepMind researchers
> came from his lab.

------
mtw
Not sure how it's specifically Canadian. Yoshua is french. So is Yann Lecun
who is based in NYC, travels in Europe and is rarely seen in Canada. Who
really calls them Canadian mafia? Sounds more like a buzzword invented by
journalists who read too much about the Paypal maifa

~~~
adenadel
Bengio works in Montreal. Lecun was a postdoc with Hinton at University of
Toronto.

